# Edward Gal and Moorlands Totila's Record Breaking WDM Kur



## Gillian

I've seen that before but wow. Seriously, gives me chills.


----------



## cheval noir

No question, that is an outstanding performance. 

But the more I watch it, the more things about the ride bother me. Can one of the ODGs here explain to me why the extended trot looks more like T's moving just his legs and has little forward impulsion? Or is is just my uneducated eye? While he appears to be flowing through the movements, upon closer examination, he seems to have have a great deal of tension about his neck and head in contrast to the fluidity of his lower body. Reminds me of some things I saw in Gerd Heuschmann's "Tug of War" DVD.


----------



## Spyder

cheval noir said:


> Can one of the ODGs here explain to me why the extended trot looks more like T's moving just his legs and has little forward impulsion?


 
What we have _*old dead guys*_ here ???????????:shock:

What is happening is what is referred to my Old Dead Guys as _not gaining ground_ in the extension. Many of Steffen Peter's horse have the same fault.

Horses that have too much knee action will also extend like this.


----------



## cheval noir

> Many of Steffen Peter's horse have the same fault.


I just saw somewhere that Ravel was owned trained by Gal so that might explain why.


----------



## Sara

I do agree with you that the extensions need improvement. For a 9 year old, he's doing a great job, obviously has a lot of raw talent in the collected work. I will be interested to see to what extent he improves over the coming years.


----------



## halfhalt

Many thanks for the post of the video link. 
HOWEVER I'm amazed to read your comments, especially with the likes of "the extensions need improvement"... What a howler!!! Leave the judging to the FIVE professional judges who awarded this combination the gold medal with a record breaking score.


----------



## roro

Really great ride, but... a lot of broken neck line and behind the vertical. The poll should be the highest point, not the neck. A proper position of the neck (also notice how he is only using the snaffle rein): http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XJPVbyyr-oY/SY18zi8KqdI/AAAAAAAAATs/C5u_GL37FpE/s400/karlformyspace.jpg
and the extensions were stiff. I am concerned that this horse is ridden with a heavy hand because of the stiffness and the way it halts at the beginning (WAY behind the verticle tucked in) many rollkur horses move the same way and hold their heads the same way as this one. I am slowly losing my faith in these 'top dressage riders' of today. Shame on the dressage judges of today if you ask me.

Edward Gal doing an extended trot: http://www.dressuurstal.be/Dressuur/Edward_Gal_Gestion_Lingh.jpg
That isn't an extended trot, that is tense stepping, 'toe flicking'. Where the hell is the hind? The parallels of the front and hind are nowhere near the same, which is what they should be.


----------



## roro

AHA I KNEW IT!!!!!

Edward Gal using rollkur. I don't know if it is the same horse but he trains them all the same way.




I truly have no life if I have the time to find these things xD


----------

